# Shelby Super Snake Mustang 800 Horse Power



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I changed my mind. Instead of the Boss 302 I need one of these ROCKET SHIPS!! The price is about $80,000 bucks. That is about a thousand dollars per horse power.:grin:#-o


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe so, but you can't count. It's cheaper than you think, only $100 per horsepower... Better start saving up!  :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Any idea what the motor sounds like?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Tom Addis Ford has one in the showroom floor?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Pretty, I'll take the 1967 model, thanks!










Much prettier than my 40th anniversary edition Mustang!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It sure does have a nice look to it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Pretty, I'll take the 1967 model, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9yoTW86Q18


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9yoTW86Q18


YEA-AH! Damn, that shit makes me grit my teeth!! :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice Gerry... love it!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice cars, have only seen one but DAYUM made my jaw drop. Not easy to do since I am surrounded with hotrods and drag race cars 9 months every year. My favorite car will always be the '70 Cuda. Though when my brother finishes his '66 Chevelle it will be quite a beauty. The jet funny cars are a blast to watch but I'm too chicken to be next to the track when they race LOL

If I wasn't so obsessed with training Mondio I'd be racing. Next year maybe!


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice!! 

I like this http://video-player.edmunds.com/services/player/bcpid1898242908?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAHEk3X0~,zM4RQ9vWMtzwLtbADYKp69ce15RSQQEg&bctid=856343305001

Still there is something about the Boss, love that car!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Maybe so, but you can't count. It's cheaper than you think, only $100 per horsepower... Better start saving up!  :lol:


That's what I meant. It came out stupid.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I think Tom Addis Ford has one in the showroom floor?


His dealership is less than 2 miles from me Meng. I know Tom presonally. He always did like to cool stuff. I will go tomorrow and salivate.:smile:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> His dealership is less than 2 miles from me Meng. I know Tom presonally. He always did like to cool stuff. I will go tomorrow and salivate.:smile:


Oh yeah! I did my first audit training on both his stores a couple of weeks ago. Hes a real nice guy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Oh yeah! I did my first audit training on both his stores a couple of weeks ago. Hes a real nice guy.


If you want to have some fun ask him sometime what he thinks of the Dave Smith Dodge dealership. For those of you who don't know Dave Smith is the largest Dodge dealer in the world. They are the largest General Motors dealer in the Northwest. They are located in North Idaho in a tiny town of maybe 5,000 people. They have new cars parked in parking lots all over town. They have a steady steam of buyer from around the country that they pick up at the airport in Spokane, WA. and bring them to purchase cars.

Their claim to fame is no BS dickering around over price. One super cheap discounted price takes the car off the lot. It gives the competing dealers and repair shops fits.

For instance, That is where I take my car for oil changes. They have signs all over town advertising oil changes for $19.95. How the hell does someone compete with that?


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm curious how many people buy this car and can't get the power to the ground. Let's see if it can even run 13's. Mustangs are overrated. I was down at Rockingham Dragway last week and was impressed with some of the new stock Vettes running 11's.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

shawn murace said:


> I'm curious how many people buy this car and can't get the power to the ground. Let's see if it can even run 13's. Mustangs are overrated. I was down at Rockingham Dragway last week and was impressed with some of the new stock Vettes running 11's.


I was wondering the same thing after viewing that posted video. What are they going to do to get that HP to the wheels?

Shelby has been working with Ford forever so here's hoping they have a plan.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If you want to have some fun ask him sometime what he thinks of the Dave Smith Dodge dealership. For those of you who don't know Dave Smith is the largest Dodge dealer in the world. They are the largest General Motors dealer in the Northwest. They are located in North Idaho in a tiny town of maybe 5,000 people. They have new cars parked in parking lots all over town. They have a steady steam of buyer from around the country that they pick up at the airport in Spokane, WA. and bring them to purchase cars.
> 
> Their claim to fame is no BS dickering around over price. One super cheap discounted price takes the car off the lot. It gives the competing dealers and repair shops fits.
> 
> For instance, That is where I take my car for oil changes. They have signs all over town advertising oil changes for $19.95. How the hell does someone compete with that?


 
I'll remember that! 

The first time I met Tom, he was walking around the dealership with a new .22 caliber assault rifle looking thing that was half still in the box... He walks up to us and says, "you know what this is for? Its for the next auditor." Seems like a great guy though... and probably one of the better ran dealerships ive had to audit.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

shawn murace said:


> I'm curious how many people buy this car and can't get the power to the ground. Let's see if it can even run 13's. Mustangs are overrated. I was down at Rockingham Dragway last week and was impressed with some of the new stock Vettes running 11's.


 
Big stickies and throttle control?


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

My dad works for a large German company that owns several rare cars. The summer before I started college he brought home a convertible Shelby Cobra and picked me up from work in it. 

It was a lovely car and I wish I could have appreciated it more at the time.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was wondering the same thing after viewing that posted video. What are they going to do to get that HP to the wheels?
> 
> Shelby has been working with Ford forever so here's hoping they have a plan.


Hopefully they have something cooked up given how hardcore Shelby is. I'm sure i'll see them at the strip once they come out.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Meng Xiong said:


> Big stickies and throttle control?


Exactly. They should come stock with drag radials and a disclaimer like back in the day with certain engine combos. The good thing though is I see this car appealing to those with a mid life crisis and as long as they keep the tires spinning it means less breakage on the drivetrain.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Very nice cars, have only seen one but DAYUM made my jaw drop. Not easy to do since I am surrounded with hotrods and drag race cars 9 months every year. My favorite car will always be the '70 Cuda. Though when my brother finishes his '66 Chevelle it will be quite a beauty. The jet funny cars are a blast to watch but I'm too chicken to be next to the track when they race LOL
> 
> If I wasn't so obsessed with training Mondio I'd be racing. Next year maybe!






yep, cant beat a cuda 

(proud cuda owner)


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Pretty, I'll take the 1967 model, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Have you watched the movie GONE IN 60 SECONDS? The car that Nicholas cage drove as a escape car was also a Shelby right? Wonder from what year it was..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jhun brioso said:


> very nice! Have you watched the movie gone in 60 seconds? The car that nicholas cage drove as a escape car was also a shelby right? Wonder from what year it was..


1967 gt500


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jhun Brioso said:


> Very nice! Have you watched the movie GONE IN 60 SECONDS? The car that Nicholas cage drove as a escape car was also a Shelby right? Wonder from what year it was..


Eleanor is the 1967 model Shelby GT 500  I love that movie.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Eleanor is the 1967 model Shelby GT 500  I love that movie.


So do I. Did you see the original? The chase scene in it is fun to watch. \\/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep I've seen both. Favorite part is where the guy sets the sandwich on the body in the morgue to answer the phone


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> yep, cant beat a cuda
> 
> (proud cuda owner)


I have a Cuda as well. A numbers matching 68 Fastback "S" car. I like the Hemi cause they never seem to lose power top end. Small blocks are my favorite for winding out though. I did drive a 70 Superbird with a 440/6 which was an impressive rally car. The new Hemi's suck. It's a far replacement for the 426 but Mopar has supposedly worked out the bugs. I've only raced Mopars but currently working on a BMW rally car which I'm really starting to warm up to.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

shawn murace said:


> Exactly. They should come stock with drag radials and a disclaimer like back in the day with certain engine combos. The good thing though is I see this car appealing to those with a mid life crisis and as long as they keep the tires spinning it means less breakage on the drivetrain.


I agree with the mid life crisis appeal. This car should go a long way towards relieving the anxiety caused somebody's mid life crisis.:grin:


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> 1967 gt500


Got it.. Thanks Joby


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Eleanor is the 1967 model Shelby GT 500  I love that movie.


I love that movie too! Thanks Ashley.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just an FYI on the Mustang. At one time Hurtz rent a car had the early Hurst, black and gold Mustangs on their lot for car rental. 
It lasted maybe 6 months before they figured out folks were renting them for the weekend and tearing the crap out of them. 65 or 66 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just an FYI on the Mustang. At one time Hurtz rent a car had the early Hurst, black and gold Mustangs on their lot for car rental.
> It lasted maybe 6 months before they figured out folks were renting them for the weekend and tearing the crap out of them. 65 or 66 if I recall correctly.



I stand corrected. I looked it up and it was a Shelby GT350. 
I could have sworn it was a Hurst car.....but I'm old! 
http://www.mustangtraderonline.com/89492-1966-ford-mustang-shelby/details.html


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Just an FYI on the Mustang. At one time Hurtz rent a car had the early Hurst, black and gold Mustangs on their lot for car rental.
> It lasted maybe 6 months before they figured out folks were renting them for the weekend and tearing the crap out of them. 65 or 66 if I recall correctly.


Idn't that what rental cars are for? I know I'm not kind to them, and i believe it was Jeff Foxworthy who said, after being asked if he wanted the extra insurance when renting a car "Yes I do! You have a Ford Fiesta that's about to see more air time than a skateboard at the X games"


----------



## brian w. kimbell (Feb 5, 2011)

damn i miss my pony! nuthin fancy, '70 fastback, aftermarket hi-output 302, but nothing like bombing up 385 through the black hills with the radio blasting and the windows down...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I stand corrected. I looked it up and it was a Shelby GT350.
> I could have sworn it was a Hurst car.....but I'm old!
> http://www.mustangtraderonline.com/89492-1966-ford-mustang-shelby/details.html


Bob,

It's not the age it's the senility that gets you 
Hertz is the rental car company
Shelby did the Mustangs
Hurst had a tricked out Olds 442 in 68 etc.
I don't think Hurst did a Mustang till recently?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In looking into it it was equip with a Hurts shifter. That may be why the image in my head was so strong about Hurst. They were the hot setup in those days.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> In looking into it it was equip with a *Hurts *shifter. That may be why the image in my head was so strong about Hurst. They were the hot setup in those days.


LOL...

Hurst shifter, hopefully with a front brake line lock button....those were the hot setup in the 80's....where I was at...


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Just an FYI on the Mustang. At one time Hurtz rent a car had the early Hurst, black and gold Mustangs on their lot for car rental.
> It lasted maybe 6 months before they figured out folks were renting them for the weekend and tearing the crap out of them. 65 or 66 if I recall correctly.




they redid that just a few years ago


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

sounds like the new 2011 mustangs are much better than last year's and MUCH MUCH better than the camaro and challenger now (challenger is my favorite but it cant compete)

my buddy is looking at one, the 6 cyclinder is over 300hp and 30 mpg, the 8 cylinder is over 400hp and 25mpg


(I have a family member thats an engineer at the ford plant and he said it will probably be just 6 cylnders in the future, although id have to think they would offer special option V8's)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> sounds like the new 2011 mustangs are much better than last year's and MUCH MUCH better than the camaro and challenger now (challenger is my favorite but it cant compete)
> 
> my buddy is looking at one, the 6 cyclinder is over 300hp and 30 mpg, the 8 cylinder is over 400hp and 25mpg
> 
> ...


My 40th anniversary edition is the 3.9L/6 cyl. I get between 28-30 mpg regularly in it, and I don't drive "reasonably" ever. 90 MPH on the freeway when I'm alone, etc. It's the main reason I've kept it since it no longer really fits my needs, but I can't complain about the gas mileage.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Does anyone know the mileage on the Shelby 800 HP edition? I suspect you need to own a oil field to go with the car.:-D

I know it come straight from the factory with no warranty on the motor.


----------

